# Combat Fishing NC style.....



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Every winter we get large schools of Red in the surf. I mean several hundreds.
Been taking friends over to play with them. It's taken a few trips to get them dialed in.
Sometimes we catch a few, but lately we been leaving after catching 20.
Tried topwater today, no takers.
Warm weather, calm winds, aggressive Reds.. 
Some pictures starting in Jan. ....... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

More friends..... ICM


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report, the surf looks good there.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Nice report, the surf looks good there.


No kidding. If we had that water here, I probably couldn't aff anything!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like a good time. Catching one that size on light tackle is great fun.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice fish and looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Good feeling to but friends on fish..... ICM


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The use of "spinning reels" out that way still exists!! BC reels were seldom seen. I still have my set of Mitchell 488's I bought near Swansboro in 76'. I sure miss it out there....fishing too!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> The use of "spinning reels" out that way still exists!! BC reels were seldom seen. I still have my set of Mitchell 488's I bought near Swansboro in 76'. I sure miss it out there....fishing too!


 Mostly spinning reels, for throwing light jig heads & lures, because of the winds.
Surf fishing with bait & weight (3 to 12 oz.) we go with larger conventional rods, from 9' to 14'.
This what happens when you go light in heavy winds.
What's the surf fishing like down your way? ....... ICM


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

What is this sticking out of the fish's belly?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Could be a tag, like in picture #6, red jacket yellow tag. ..... ICM


----------

